# Storage for lots of pistols



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Seeing as how this is a HANDGUN forum, I am sure some of you have dealt with this.

How do you guys store multiple handguns? I don't mean a couple or a few. I am up to 19 handguns (to only 4 long guns) and I know some of you have collections much larger.

I just bought a small safe (21x22x59) but like all (or at least most) gun safes it is designed primarily for rifle/shotgun storage with only a single shelf at the top.

I am kind of thinking of sort of splitting it in half with some sort of shelving/drawer storage system on one side and leaving the other side for the long guns, but I have no idea where or how to begin. Are there pre-built shelving systems that can be easily installed? What have some of you done? Pics would be great!


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you do it right you only need 1 shelf.

I went to the local rogers sporting goods store a few weeks ago i seen these things that were shaped like an S. They hang from the shelf and you slide the barrel into the rod and the guns hang under the shelf by the barrel. Ive seen some in gun shops also in glass cases that sit ontop of the shelf.

Or there are these, they dont look that hard to make either.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Depending on the brand of safe, most have prebuilt shelving options. I have two safes that are set-up for 10 long guns and shelving along the other side of the safe and I still have room for more handguns, not so much for long guns though. Look at you safe amkers web site and see what options are there.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Depending on the brand of safe, most have prebuilt shelving options. I have two safes that are set-up for 10 long guns and shelving along the other side of the safe and I still have room for more handguns, not so much for long guns though. Look at you safe amkers web site and see what options are there.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

It is a stack-on... I checked their site & they don't seem to really have anything

@BowerR64 -- although those would work to store the guns themselves, I should have mentioned that I also have anywhere from 7-40 spare magazines for each gun which is why I was thinking some sort of shelves/drawers to keep the guns/magazines organized


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

This is my thoughts, Stack-on is a great sheet metal box (I have on for ammo storage only) but not very safe. Invest in a good quality safe that is fire safety protected one hour, and a good thick door adn quality comb lock. they can cost some cash but in the long runthey are worth it to protect your investment. Both from fire and someone breaking into your house while you are gone. Buy the biggest you can afford because if like me and alot of us here you will be picking up more in the future. Just my two cents worth.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------

